# Webradio vom Root-Server



## vsitor (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiß wir hatten das Thema schon 100 mal, allerdings habe ich so ziemlich alle Threads durchgelesen die ich finden konnte und keine Antowort erhalten.

Ich habe einen server mit debian im netz, den wollte ich nun auch fürs Radio missbrauchen. Ich hab mich bezüglich der Software informiert, da gibt es einmal shoutcast und icecast. Allerdings ist diese Software dafür da, von seinem PC aus ein Webradio zu starten. Da mit einer DSL Leistung schon bei wenig zuhörer schluss ist, möchte ich gerne wissen wie ich meinen server einrichten kann, damit ich von dort mit voller bandbreite senden kann.

Bitte keine GEMA threads starten, es handelt sich ausschliesslich um frei verwertbares Material. 

Also, wer kann mir in wenigen steps die notwendigen tipps geben, wie ich von meinem Server ein Radio starten kann? wie macht man das mit der titel-verwaltung ? schiebt man die einfach per ftp auf dem server ?  ich habe einen windows rechner und im netz einen debian server.

besten dank


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (28. November 2006)

Heyho,

ich selber nutze auch einen Debian Root im Netz um nene Shoutcast laufen zu lassen, das ist derbst einfach zu installieren...und wenn man Google nutzt bekommt man 1000 Tutorials gezeigt wie das geht, und dann einfach das Plugin für WInamp installn bei dir und drauf connecten und der Spaß kann beginnen


----------



## vsitor (28. November 2006)

Hi,

und danke für die Antwort. Ich bin leider kein Linuxprofi und hab vom Installieren keine ahnung. Um webseiten zu programmieren reichts grad noch ...

hab ich das richtig verstanden:

Auf dem Server installiere ich Shoutcast für linux und auf meinem client (also dem lokalen PC) installiere ich winamp und das plugin. Dann verbindet sich mein PC mit dem Server und die Playlists stelle ich lokal zusammen ? Wie ist das denn mit der Bandbreite, wird in realtime mein Song hochgeladen ? Muss mein PC die ganze Zeit dafür an sein ?

Gibt es nicht ne andere Möglichkeit, eine Art CMS wo man die Titelreihenfolge eingeben kann ?
viele grüße


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

Ich glaube, du verwechselt da etwas. Du kannst Dir eine Onlineplattform einrichten,
worauf du deine Musik hochlädst und von dort aus wird die dann gestreamt, egal ob
du online bist oder nicht. 
Die zweite Möglichkeit ist, dass du Musik von deinem Heimrechner über den Stream
ins WWW schickst und von dort empfangen wirst. Dazu brauchst du bspw. das o.g.
Winamp-Plugin oder diverse Streamingtools (SAM, Virtual DJ, ...). 
Dort lädst du deine Songs in eine Playlist und verbindest dich mit dem Streamingserver,
der dann deine abgespielte ins Netz überträgt - im Prinzip ziemlich einfach.

Die Wikipedia hat zu dem Thema natürlich auch passende Artikel.

Gruß


----------



## vsitor (7. Januar 2007)

Hi Markus,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich möchte das Radio über das Web verwalten, hab ja schließlich einen Server den ich gerne nutzen möchte.

Auf den Shoutcast-Seiten liest man:
_"Die Anzahl der Hörer die Ihr Programm gleichzeitig hören können, ist abhängig von der Bandbreite Ihrer Internetverbindung "_

Das ist schonmal total dämlich, ich will meine kiste nicht dauernd anhaben bzw. nicht meine ganze DSL bandbreite verjubeln ...

Also kommt nur eine serverbasierte Lösung in Frage, eine Software bei der man zB mit XML eine Playlist anlegt und dann die Titelreihenfolge angibt.

Ich habe mir mal einen Flashplayer gebaut, der mit XML arbeitet. Allerdings ist das große Problem, dass wenn jemand das radio ausmacht und wieder anmacht, der stream wieder von vorne losgeht und nicht "weiterläuft", also in echtzeit.

Wäre für einen tipp dankbar.
Viele grüße


----------

